# New 105g -very loud overflow/sump?



## fesdds (Jun 23, 2013)

My first post and I am sure many more to come. My family has had smaller tanks over the past 2 years. We have decided to consolidate into one big 105 gallon freshwater tank with live plants. So it was installed today to begin to cycle. Our installer said he would see what he could do about the noise at the next visit, but the overflow tank under makes A LOT of noise where the water comes down from the main tank and exits to a filter and the bio balls. Any suggestions? Definitely too loud to keep like this. Please see my pics for our setup.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Should quiet down upon break in.My overflows are almost silent.I have same plumbing as you,see if the white pipe(durso) can be raised a little in the overflow.It looks like it could still come up an inch or so.Where is the most noise comming from.


----------



## fesdds (Jun 23, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Should quiet down upon break in.My overflows are almost silent.I have same plumbing as you,see if the white pipe(durso) can be raised a little in the overflow.It looks like it could still come up an inch or so.Where is the most noise comming from.


Thanks for the reply

There is the noise of the water from the main tank cascading over the edge. There is also the rushing noise from the water going down the pipe and exiting at the bio balls. I think they are about equal in noise. The gurgling/gushing sound needs to be addressed for sure. Just too turbulent. So if I raise the durso pipe it would make the cascading over the edge less of a fall to create less noise, correct?

Last thing I will add for now is that this morning I could see that the water level is changing in the overflow at the durso pipe. As you can see in the picture the water level is at a certain point. The picture represents the lowest level I notice the water, but it is raising about an inch higher and then lowering (I assume creating the rushing sound). From my first night of research does this mean that my sump pump and the rate at which the pipe can release water at a different rate?

Thanks again.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

fesdds said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> There is the noise of the water from the main tank cascading over the edge. There is also the rushing noise from the water going down the pipe and exiting at the bio balls. I think they are about equal in noise. The gurgling/gushing sound needs to be addressed for sure. Just too turbulent. So if I raise the durso pipe it would make the cascading over the edge less of a fall to create less noise, correct?
> 
> ...


Sounds like water is building up in your drain pipe(tubing).If the drain line goes lower than the intake of your filter(above bio balls) then it has to build up enough pressure to get in filter.Get your drain hose as short as possible with NO DIPS in it at all.Water needs to flow smoothly and easily to filter.That is the gurgling sound you here(the water building up in drain pipe.)Even just tying it up(to support it) higher than filter intake should do the trick.
Ideally you want your drain line to be the straightest shot from tank to filter.


----------



## fesdds (Jun 23, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Sounds like water is building up in your drain pipe(tubing).If the drain line goes lower than the intake of your filter(above bio balls) then it has to build up enough pressure to get in filter.Get your drain hose as short as possible with NO DIPS in it at all.Water needs to flow smoothly and easily to filter.That is the gurgling sound you here(the water building up in drain pipe.)Even just tying it up(to support it) higher than filter intake should do the trick.
> Ideally you want your drain line to be the straightest shot from tank to filter.


Will discuss with installer when he returns. I don't want to go messing around with it myself yet and void any of their warranty.

Next question is about the sump pump. I believe we have a Mag 9.5. Our rise from pump to outflow in tank is about 4.5 feet. 105 gallon tank. Not sure how big our filter/overflow/sump tank is at this point. What should the gph be for this setup? I have read about adding a ball valve in the return from the sump to the tank to slow the GPH.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No need to slow down flow.I use a mag 9.5 on my 75 reef(same overflow probly) andd it runs all out no problems.You are limited by having one overflow to a max of somewhere between 650-750GPH depending on the size of the bulkhead on your drain line.The picture of your durso shows that the overflow is handling your pump just fine.


----------



## fesdds (Jun 23, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> No need to slow down flow.I use a mag 9.5 on my 75 reef(same overflow probly) andd it runs all out no problems.You are limited by having one overflow to a max of somewhere between 650-750GPH depending on the size of the bulkhead on your drain line.The picture of your durso shows that the overflow is handling your pump just fine.


Great. Probably my last question for awhile so we can get back with installer when they come back in 2 weeks. I love the engineering side of the fish tank. The rest of my family take care of the day to day operation.

I am linking to my video of the overflow and how the water rises and sinks every few seconds. In my mind when we have the drain and flow rate ideal this would stay steady, correct?

Appreciate so much help in my first 24 hours.

Video of overflow/durso


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Just try moving the drain hose.Any dips in it below the filter intake make the water build up and force it through.IF ANY OF THE HOSE IS BELOW THE FILTER INTAKE THAT IS WHAT IS CAUSING IT.I run 4 sumps right now and getting the water into filter with only gravity is key.If there is a dip in drain line then the tank must build up enough pressure(weight) to force it through.
A simple pair os scissors and cut the hose to make it as short as possible.If you really think that will viod warranty then try tying the hose to top of stand,with straps and thumb tacks.You'll see!


----------



## fesdds (Jun 23, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Just try moving the drain hose.Any dips in it below the filter intake make the water build up and force it through.IF ANY OF THE HOSE IS BELOW THE FILTER INTAKE THAT IS WHAT IS CAUSING IT.I run 4 sumps right now and getting the water into filter with only gravity is key.If there is a dip in drain line then the tank must build up enough pressure(weight) to force it through.
> A simple pair os scissors and cut the hose to make it as short as possible.If you really think that will viod warranty then try tying the hose to top of stand,with straps and thumb tacks.You'll see!


I was able to cut the PVC pipe several inches shorter and used a zip tie to raise up the ever so slight dip. The water level in the overflow is staying much more stable. Just a little up and down. Very minimal whooshing and less frequent.

Anyway to dampen the flowing water sound from the tank over into the overflow tank? Did not expect as loud because our little tanks are virtually quiet except the mechanical noise of their pumps. Was thinking some sort of filter material? Our tank cover is open in the back and that may be releasing more sound.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have part of AGA glass covers in all my tanks to only protect(cover the back.I build canaopies much like you have so fish CAN'T jump out of three sides ,but the back is open.Look into glass cover for covering the overflow,and that should help with noise.IT WILL QUIET DOWN AFTER BREAK IN PERIOD.The gurgeling is the lack of straight flow to filter,when you get it completely corrected your levels in overflow will never change.


----------



## fesdds (Jun 23, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> I have part of AGA glass covers in all my tanks to only protect(cover the back.I build canaopies much like you have so fish CAN'T jump out of three sides ,but the back is open.Look into glass cover for covering the overflow,and that should help with noise.IT WILL QUIET DOWN AFTER BREAK IN PERIOD.The gurgeling is the lack of straight flow to filter,when you get it completely corrected your levels in overflow will never change.


Awesome. You have been a great help this wonderful Sunday. Will look at covering overflow.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Hope you truly enjoy your tank and come to have them(for me{it for you}) as much as I do!It's not rocket science and although it can be very confusing it is great to have so much help available.This site rocks!
Good luck and keep asking on ANYTHING THAT WILL MAKE IT BETTER FOR YOU AND THE FISH!


----------

